# Gildan 2000 and Direct to Garment issues Update



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

I wanted to see if any of the DTG guys have been keeping up with the Gildan 2000 issue. I have heard from others on this forum that Gildan has started using a softener to their 2000 line which could very well be what has happened to them as of late. I find that the gildans I have bought recently have to take a larger amount of pretreatment as well as more ink mainly cause the pretreatment still does not seem to apply as well.

From my experience I live and deal with distributors in the south and first noticed the change around February and from my last order earlier this month I have not noticed any change in black, white, red, or navy. 

I have heard that the problem was rectified but I was told that stocks with the "softeners" would be gone thru this the summer.
So I want other Direct to Garment Printers to weight in on if they are having the same issues or if they are seeing an improvement and from what area they are from.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have been using the Gildan 2000 for doing test prints and have done a couple of jobs with the orange and black tees. Prints have been good and yet have had any returns due to quality issues. In learning our neoflex I have printed numerous tees and washed at least 5 times and if the pretreatment was right we got great wash results. Right now we are printing 50 of the safety green with a front logo with no white and it looks good and washes good. In fact I have had better results dialing in my pretreatment settings on the G2000 than the keya tees.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We used to print Gildan 5000 & 2000 but have switched to the FOL and Jerzees HD style of shirts. We find they print better, get a more consistent pre-treat, and we can dial in our white ink percentage much better. Last week we did a run of 150 units with 85% base white, 0% highlight and they came out awesome.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

BandPrints said:


> We used to print Gildan 5000 & 2000 but have switched to the FOL and Jerzees HD style of shirts. We find they print better, get a more consistent pre-treat, and we can dial in our white ink percentage much better. Last week we did a run of 150 units with 85% base white, 0% highlight and they came out awesome.




Both the Jerzees HIDENSI-T and Fruit of Loom HD styles are supposedly designed with direct to garment printing in mind.


_


----------

